# Worried about 5 month old puppy...



## Feebs (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm adopting a puppy on saturday who is 5 months old. She's never been in a home as far as I know as she was still with her litter in the kennels. I've been reading up on all the aspects of training her and puppy behaviour and I keep coming across so many references to things that should already be learnt at 4-5 months, like how important socialising is between 3-14 weeks, and exposure to traffic etc... yet she is 18 weeks and has had nothing but exposure to people looking in her kennel. I'm really worried she's going to be terrified of everything and might be too old to get used to it now... Also, that she should have been housetrained before now, and should have learnt not to bite etc. Am I going to have a real problem here? She's a very submissive puppy, and from what we've seen, she licks more than bites, but she's been trembling/nervous each time we've held her so we haven't seen her more playful side, and how rough she can be. I've read so much about how aggressiveness comes from fear, and she is quite nervous.

You may be asking why I'm panicking _now_ when we're getting her in two days... but the reason is, as I say, we wanted a submissive pup and when we met her we thought she'd be fine. It wasn't until I read all the info I got, and did research online that I keep coming across this socialisation/biting thing and her age. Does anyone have any advice for me? am I worrying over nothing? Sorry to be a bother - I really want to get it right with her and have a happy friendly dog I can take out and have around other people. 

Fiona xx


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hello,

I bet you are full of butterflies right now. There is no reason to be though.

Get the house rules laid down right from the start and everythign else will be easier. 

You may see it as a lost, lonely puppy that has just been taken from the only thing it knows but don't treat it that way. The quicker you get the rules laid down the quicker the puppy will be confortable as it will know how to behave in order to fit in and that is all it will be wanting to do - fit in.

Good luck and I am sure you will enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

The only advice I can give is to give her plenty of time to settle, don't force yourself on her, let her come to you. Having said that, I still think that you should start gentlly to get her to understand your rules, just don't expect too much to soon.
A lot of rescue dogs have spent large chunks of their lives in kennels and have made lovely pets


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

hiya

can i ask why you wanted a summissive pup? and what you mean by that?
a dog can be respectful of its owner and obviously should be but that doesnt really mean its submissive as such it can just submit to your commands once you have established yourself as a good and clear pack leader.

Just because they are very quiet and seem almost scared doesnt mean they wont bite. From what Ive read they are more likely to as they are, well so scared.

Our girl wasnt really timid just wary of people and still is shes not a bound over and lick them to death..which we dont mind as once she has met a someone a couple of times they're the best of friends, however her nervousness does come out with kids and kids cant control themselves they want to stroke and pet..and dogs that are scared can bite!(she has never bit or hinted at biting a child but still backs off from them at first) but even though she was like that when we picked her shes ceratinly not a submissive dog!! but then again i dont know what you mean by that??
she does what she is told most of the time  picked up toliet training straight away but she is a bit stubborn and has a mind of her own and if you mean submissive as scared of you she certainly isnt that but she does respect me, i think thats something totally different.


socilaision is crucial but then agian i dont think if they dont get it in the first few weeks you can right them off..would you say a child still in nappies is never going to poop on their own?(slightly different i know)

When you get her make sure you take her everywhere in new situations just act completely normal dont reassure..if she is really really scared just touching is good reassurance and take things gently at her own pace..puppies classes are great but book now as they are always full and you want to start taking straight away..there is a really shy girl at my class(my girl is 5 mths) and she just goes at her own pace whilst the others are playing rough and tumble.
when people come round get them to ignore her..until she comes out of ehr own accord.
basically just act blase in front of her with everything like she should be ok with it..if you worry it will come across and she will sense it.

enjoy it most of all.
I read so many books and bought everything you could think of crates beds cushions and her faveourite spot is on the hard floor boards by the door!!my girl is 5 and a half mths and i love her to death.

buy some bull pizzles(willies) margo adores them!!


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

p.s the biting things ...as she has been with her siblings she may be more trained not to bite than say my girl who came home at 8 weeks.
They learn not to bite from their siblings ..and as she is 5 ths she may have learnt quite a lot. 
Its just testing their teeth(and your boundries  ) if she was to bite what we do is say no remove our hands and ignore if she goes again we repeat then the 3rd time ew pick her up and put her behind the door for 5 minute time out( some people walk out the room themselves but when we did that she took advantage and went through all the things she wasnt allowed to do the little sod) after that she always comes back very sheepish and sits down(but sulks and wont look at us or 10 minutes  )

I dont think you can tell what kind she will be till she is home with you and settled in..she will be very scared at first so as the others said just go very slowly.There is a good story similar in the dog whisperer (cant remember author) which is similar a shy rescue dog.
also my mother in law brought a 5 mth old home the other week he was really timid but has settled in great now..a bit scared of cars and the dark as you said ..but as long as you take it slow im sure she will eb fine.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont worry about a thing everything will be fine, she is coming to you and will adopt to your rules, give her time to settle in and with planty toys walking her on the lead and meeting other dogs, stay calm and relaxed around her cos they can pick up vibes while ever you are a confident leader you will have a very happy puppy, when i rescued Kye 3 months ago my staffie lad he had been beat and suffered seperation anxity he is 5 years old, and did not have any basic training at all, now he can sit down stay paw speak to command hes great things take time its a dog and remember that they are part of the family and we spoil them but there dogs not humans treat him like a dog and he will give you so much back, now stop worring and enjoy and look forward to getting him dont think negative, be posative and when she comes take control good luck


----------



## Feebs (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.. I'm probably worrying needlessly.. but it is a big step and I don't want to mess it up!



lisaandmargo said:


> hiya
> 
> can i ask why you wanted a summissive pup? and what you mean by that?


Hi, when I was researching to figure out if we were going to adopt a puppy or not, we were told by several people that because we have 4 cats and a child that visits weekly, that we should look for a dog that shows submissive traits. i.e approaches with her ears back, lets you play with her ears, paws and tail, and rolls over for her tummy tickled. She does all these things - she's very tolerant and not at all aggressive, I just worry about the lack of exposure to people and different situation, and if she may have problems later on because of it... but I'll take it as it comes and keep reading so I don't do anything wrong.

Thanks very much for the advice - I'd read about ignoring scared behaviour so thanks for reminding me


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha margo rolls over for her tummy to be tickled but i think in her case its actually for a tummy tickle not a sign of submission  
Good luck with the pup..Shes sounds like shes going to have a great mum!!


----------

